#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-28
<favrenation> hello
<favrenation> anybody there?
<favrenation> hello?
<mikeputnam> hi
<favrenation> hi
<favrenation> is the wisconsin ubuntu group dead?
<mikeputnam> nay
<favrenation> the forums seem absent
<mikeputnam> "distributed"
<favrenation> ?
<mikeputnam> as in several folks, very far apart
<favrenation> yeah
<favrenation> im from the Fox Cities
<favrenation> you?
<mikeputnam> Fox Cities  ;)
<favrenation> Appleton
<mikeputnam> Appleton  ;)
<mikeputnam> north side
<favrenation> really?
<mikeputnam> yep
<favrenation> south side
<mikeputnam> it'll never work
<mikeputnam> lol
<favrenation> what do you mean?
<mikeputnam> you and i are too far apart for any ubuntu enthusiasm
<mikeputnam> i'm not very good at this humor stuff
<favrenation> 20 minutes away?
<favrenation> thats not bad
<favrenation> i can drive
<mikeputnam> i was being facetious
<favrenation> im sorry
<favrenation> still in highschool
<favrenation> getting used to internet humor
<favrenation> :p
<mikeputnam> heh
<mikeputnam> there is a linux user group that meets in Appleton
<favrenation> really?
<mikeputnam> you've heard of http://newlug.org  ?
<favrenation> no
<favrenation> i know how to use linux and basic terminal
<mikeputnam> well they do.  they meet at the Candlewood Suites hotel at the intersection of Wisconsin Ave and 41
<favrenation> and basic html javascript
<favrenation> but it seems kind of advanced
<mikeputnam> nah
<mikeputnam> they welcome any experience levels
<favrenation> i know some people who use linux just for fun
<mikeputnam> newlug are those people too
<favrenation> i just switched completeley to ubuntu
<h00k> oho
<mikeputnam> it's good fun
<h00k> hello.
<h00k> I believe I just replied to a thread from you ;)
<mikeputnam> h00k: where were you man!?
 * mikeputnam has to do everything around here
<mikeputnam> ;)
<h00k> mikeputnam: I was on vacation!
<h00k> First time ever!
<mikeputnam> lol
<h00k> It was *awesome*
<h00k> and now I'm back
<h00k> favrenation: welcome!
<favrenation> thanks
<h00k> The first new forum topic in... a few years.
<h00k> er, thread.
<h00k> whatever.
<favrenation> u saw that?
<favrenation> lol
<h00k> I'm not a forum'er
<h00k> favrenation: I did, you repled to the Location thread, and I got an email, then I saw the new thread you made
<mikeputnam> favrenation: i belive h00k is in the northern area.  rhinelander?
<h00k> mikeputnam: yessir
<favrenation> have u seen the hodag?
<favrenation> lol
<h00k> 'course
<h00k> who hasn't?
 * mikeputnam looks around sheepishly
<h00k> mikeputnam: it's okay, you didn't miss anything ;)
<mikeputnam> heh
<h00k> mikeputnam: what'd I miss?
<mikeputnam> favrenation was just indicating their interest in linux
<favrenation> so how often does this meeting take place?
<mikeputnam> ubuntu specifically
<mikeputnam> i mentioned newlug as a resource in Appleton
<favrenation> ive tried puppy,debian,knoppix,crunchbang,damnsmall,fedora,AntiX,slitaz
<mikeputnam> favrenation: http://newlug.org has the details. join their mailing list to stay aware of the meeting schedule
<favrenation> what do you guys do there?
<h00k> favrenation: oh, we try to have meetings once a month, but usually people are all "I LOVE TO PARTICIPATE AND I WANT TO DO THINGS" and then nobody shows up.
<mikeputnam> and this channel is always watched for fellow linuxers
<mikeputnam> also #wilug
<favrenation> i am not much of an IRC person
<mikeputnam> sacrelig!
<favrenation> i use other IM's
<h00k> #wilug is more for Linux in general, while the Ubuntu LoCo is mostly focused on Ubuntu (obviously)
<mikeputnam> we use those too. (via IRC)
<favrenation> ok is that freenode?
<h00k> favrenation: I invite you to take our Interest Forum survey thing!
<favrenation> sure
<h00k> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dElwRWd1QXRCV2dSYkQ2V1ZwZW1FRXc6MQ#gid=0
<mikeputnam> freenode is an IRC network. you are on it right now via #ubuntu-us-wi
<mikeputnam> #wilug is on the same network
<favrenation> ik
<mikeputnam> also #dhmn if you happen to be interested in general "hacking/making"
<mikeputnam> http://dhmn.net
<favrenation> i mean to ask if the other channel was on freenode
<mikeputnam> ah
<favrenation> well Im 16 so IDK what I could contribute
<mikeputnam> no one does, until they start talking to other people interested in linux
<mikeputnam> bye-bye
<h00k> baw
<Favrenation> sorry back
<mikeputnam> ohai
<h00k> welcome back :)
<Favrenation> lol
<Favrenation> what is the hacking project u are gong to be working on?
<mikeputnam> i just finished the candybot
<mikeputnam> let me dig up a url
<Favrenation> ?
<mikeputnam> here we go
<mikeputnam> http://www.instructables.com/id/CandyBot-v10/
<Favrenation> at appleton east there is a robotics team that would love this stuff
<mikeputnam> that was submitted by our group
<Favrenation> im in that TESLA engineering charter thing
<mikeputnam> has nothing to do with linux, but was a fun hack anyway
<mikeputnam> really!
<mikeputnam> i went to the last open house
<Favrenation> yeah
<mikeputnam> great fun
<Favrenation> u in highschool too?
<mikeputnam> nah
<mikeputnam> i'm old and treacherous
<Favrenation> why did u go to the open house?
<mikeputnam> because robots are cool
<mikeputnam> and people who like robots are cool
<h00k> horray.
<mikeputnam> it's fun to talk to clever people
<Favrenation> lol
<mikeputnam> like linux enthusiasts or robot makers or programmers etc
<Favrenation> i never found interest in robot making in general i like to make websites and fix up old shitty pc's
<mikeputnam> yes!
<mikeputnam> i too like those same things
<mikeputnam> though the fixing of junk pc's has started to become a bit less interesting over time
<Favrenation> yeah
<Favrenation> once u fix them up u can't really do much with them
<mikeputnam> don't get me wrong, my house is filled with hand-me-down computers but it's just not the focus anymore
<h00k> htop
<Favrenation> yeah
<h00k> ...you're not my server.
<Favrenation> htop?
<h00k> wrong button.
<h00k> er, window.
<h00k> !info htop
<lubotu1> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<mikeputnam> well Favrenation, i encourage you to join the ubuntu-us-wi mailing list, the newlug mailing list, the http://dhmn.net mailing list
<h00k> mailing lists are fun, that's where most of the across/cross-group talk is
<Favrenation> ok
<Favrenation> i joined the ubunt wisconsin one
<mikeputnam> irc is secondary for real-timish communication if you hang out on a computer a lot (which we all do)
<Favrenation> i just joined to see if it is not dead
<Favrenation> i was not expecting to find people on here
<mikeputnam> if you are considering going to a newlug / dhmn meeting or event, bring some friends who also like robots, programming, linux, etc
<mikeputnam> more the merrier
<Favrenation> yeah i can probably do that
<Favrenation> which was id better suited for me
<mikeputnam> well, i need to step away for a bit. nice meeting you Favrenation
<Favrenation> yeah nice meeting you too
<h00k> and I just finished some work for a client, so I'll be poking around here a while
<h00k> I've been gone on vacation, now I need to catch up on work.
<douglasawh> randomly log out...not something you want your computer to do
<douglasawh> wth Natty?
<h00k-temp> pfff
<h00k-temp> apparently my VPS is broken.
<h00k-temp> Favrenation: I wasn't intentionally running away from you ;)
<Favrenation> ik
<Favrenation> playin some online ps2
<h00k> theeere we go.
<h00k> and fixed SASL on my new vps.
<Favrenation> nice
 * mikeputnam busies himself with node.js on 10.04
<h00k> I still don't know what node.js is yet.
<h00k> I should do that someday.
<h00k> for now, I'll stick with finishing wedding-rsvp on my ruby-on-rails
<h00k> ah, node.js looks kinda neat
<h00k> but I'll stick with what I'm trying to learn for now ;)
<mikeputnam> it's just server-side javascript
<mikeputnam> sort of php but with javascript
<h00k> yep
<mikeputnam> and way fast
<h00k> BLAZING
<mikeputnam> runs inside googles V8
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-29
<h00k> phew
<h00k> mornin.
<h00k> er, evening.
<lostson> heh
<h00k> It's been oneof those days.
<lostson> its always one of those days
<lostson> ok gonna grab the laptop and head downstairs i have to keep an eye on the baby
<h00k> How's openSuse?
<mikeputnam> i believe Ubuntu Server LTS releases will eventually be competition for RedHat
<mikeputnam> the number of dev's that are running ubuntu on the desktop have exploded
<mikeputnam> and much like history has shown, if people run it on the desktop (Windows) the culture will eventually accept and embrace it on the server side
<mikeputnam> whether it is the best tool or not.  simply because it is familiar.
<h00k> woooo
<lostson_> time to install mimic on the lappy
<h00k> good luck
<lostson_> no luck about it
<lostson_> i know it will have had a working copy hosted and working for weeks now lol
<h00k> wooo
<h00k> that was fun
<lostson> ok custome kernel is built time to boot into it
<h00k> lostson: how'd it go?
<lostson> works like a charm sound back in all my games and speedy
<lostson> i should start a ppa keep my kernels in there
<lostson> always did like building my own kernels anyway not sure why must be cuz i used gentoo for years
<lostson> ok time for some ut99
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-30
<h00k> rake db:migrate
<h00k> ...wrong terminal
<watertonian> rmdir /media/sda1/windows --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<douglasawh> rmdir /media/sda1/windows --ignore-h00k
<h00k> you hate me :(
<watertonian> hehe
<douglasawh> hahah
<h00k> ignore the muffled screams in the corner
<douglasawh> good thing my sound is muted
 * h00k pipes his pulseaudio to douglasawh's pulseaudio and cranks the volume
<h00k> enjoy some...
<h00k> Powerman 5000.
<h00k> Brought to you by Rdio
<douglasawh> if pulseaudio worked half as well as it would need to for that to work, we'd have a pretty good sound stack
<douglasawh> also, a ridiculously awesome hacking tool
<douglasawh> brb
<watertonian> interestingly enough, I just hosed my audio crap trying to redirect sound output to a file with Jack...
<h00k> well done
<watertonian> yeah, a log out and in fixed it...
<watertonian> Now I can hear the annoying beeps pidgin makes again.
<watertonian_UAE> yay. now I can talk to myself.
<watertonian> DCC stuff to an emulator via irc... Thinking a shared folder would be easier.
<douglasawh> DCC?
<h00k> DCC like direct...client?chat? transfer? thing?
<watertonian> yeah. like the transfer thing blocked by 99% of firewalls in existance...
<h00k> Yeah...usually shared folders, Ubuntu One, NFS, sshfs, samba, dropbox are easier ;
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> It was returning true way too early, that's why it wouldn't save the second person if they were a guest
<h00k> bah!
<h00k> Fix'd
<h00k> next: data validation.
<douglasawh> I thought it was DC++
<douglasawh> maybe that was just like waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the day or something
<h00k> Oh, DC++ was another file transfer local network thing
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> hi
<mikeputnam> greppy: hello there
<greppy> mikeputnam: ello :)
<lostson> now this is kinda slick http://goo.gl/Gc0T9
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-31
<lostson_> check this out http://ilektrojohn.github.com/creepy/
<lostson_> might make you rethink things
<mikeputnam> lostson_: the black background to that site really contributes to the overall creepiness
<lostson_> lol
<lostson_> i installed it and tried it out pretty amazing what it shows you
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-01
<douglasawh> Public Service Announcement: Don't Believe Anything You Read On The Internet Day has already begun on the other side of the world
<douglasawh> "chris_ är nu känd som twopoint718"
<douglasawh> you guys just learned some Swedish.  I think everything I say that is the truth today I'll tag with #notaprilfools
<douglasawh> kinda like Simon Says
<h00k> douglasawh: AOL is buying Google
<douglasawh> see, that's not April Fools
<douglasawh> that's dyslexia
<h00k> totally legit
<douglasawh> Google is buying AOL
<h00k> okay, I lol'd on the Dyslexia
<douglasawh> http://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-buying-5-of-aol-for-1-billion/2674/
<douglasawh> so, GOOG lost $999,999,999 on that deal?
<douglasawh> I'm out...for now
 * FireCrotch is now on Natty
<elisa87> hi
<elisa87> anyone from wisconsin?
<elisa87> I have been admitted to phd program at wisc.edu
<elisa87> want to know more about the city and wisc.edu environemnet
<nickmoeck> elisa87: everyone here is from wisconsin :)
<elisa87> from madison?
<elisa87> nickmoeck are you from madison?
<elisa87> I don't know how is ther city?
<nickmoeck> elisa87: Well, I'm not from Madison, but I've been there.  Nice city
<elisa87> is that a very good choice?
<elisa87> how about the climate?
<elisa87> which city are you from nickmoeck?
<nickmoeck> Well, it's Wisconsin.  Cold and snowy in the winter, hot and humid in the summer.
<nickmoeck> I'm from Milwaukee
<elisa87> :)
<elisa87> so we are going to be near your city in Fall 2011
<elisa87> :)
<elisa87> have you heard about wisc.edu?
<elisa87> how are the people at wisconsin?
<nickmoeck> It's a great school, but it's also a big party school
<nickmoeck> Though, considering that you're a Ph.D. student, I'll assume you're probably not too interested in the college party scene
<elisa87> big party school stands for what?:)
<elisa87> I'm so much into music dude:)
<elisa87> I love watching the newest clips from trip:)
<nickmoeck> lots of parties
<elisa87> May I know which states are Wisconsin neighbors?
<elisa87> lol
<nickmoeck> Illinois, Iowa, Minnesota, and Michigan
<elisa87> woW great ,,,,such good neighbors
<elisa87> is life expensive out there considering some states like NY?
<nickmoeck> It's a lot less expensive than NY or California
<elisa87> good
<elisa87> what are the main hobbies in Wisconsin?
<nickmoeck> getting drunk :)
<elisa87> :))))
<elisa87> lol
<elisa87> is there any special place? like hollywood?
<elisa87> :))
<nickmoeck> Well, the two major cities are Milwaukee and Madison.  Pretty much everything important happens in one of those two cities
<elisa87> how about music bands like LP and coldplay and MUSE? do they have concerts in those two cities?
<nickmoeck> Usually in Milwaukee, yeah.  I don't think any of those particular bands have been here recently, though.
<nickmoeck> Fortunately, Milwaukee isn't too far from Chicago, which tends to be a more popular location for big bands such as those
<elisa87> how much does it take a person to go from milwaukee to madison?
<nickmoeck> It's about an hour and a half drive to get from Milwaukee to Madison
<nickmoeck> maybe a little less
<elisa87> I love chicago to be honest
<elisa87> but the university I have selected in Chicago is far from wisc.edu in ranking
<elisa87> its UIC
<nickmoeck> it's about a 3 hour drive from Madison to Chicago
<elisa87> how much does it cost to buy a car? a very normal one? not so lux
<nickmoeck> For a new car, you can get something for around $15,000
<nickmoeck> that would be the most basic, cheapest you can get
<elisa87> I think having a car is a must :)
<elisa87> especially that it's good to go to Chicago in the weekend:)
<nickmoeck> haha yeah, you'll definitely want to get a car
<nickmoeck> Since you mentioned that you're really into music, there's a huge music festival in Milwaukee every year called SummerFest
<nickmoeck> It's 14 days of music
<elisa87> woW
<elisa87> great
<elisa87> which bands usually come there?
<elisa87> I should add that I have decided to learn ballet:) as well...if I find any ballet class out there
<nickmoeck> Well, over the whole festival, there's over 700 bands
<elisa87> that festival sounds quite great
<elisa87> WoW.... !! How come...? 700 bands only in 14 days?!
<nickmoeck> a lot of them are local bands, but most of them are pretty good
<elisa87> could you name the most famous local band from milwaukee? maybe I know them
<elisa87> :)
<nickmoeck> There's usually 5 to 10 bands playing at the same time, on all different stages.  The festival is huge
<nickmoeck> http://www.summerfest.com
<nickmoeck> that website will tell you all the bands that are scheduled to play this year, so far.
<nickmoeck> There will be a lot more bands added the closer it gets to the festival
<elisa87> wow ..I am happy to know about their existence
<nickmoeck> Another great place to see some bands is The Rave, in milwaukee.  http://www.therave.com
<elisa87> thx for the info
<elisa87> but what about the people?
<elisa87> how are they?
<elisa87> warm or not? let's be honest plz
<nickmoeck> people around here are generally pretty nice
<elisa87> good:) The university is around the lake as I saw in pics...it's good:)
<nickmoeck> Well, I should be getting to sleep, it's getting late.
<nickmoeck> It was nice meeting you :)
<elisa87> what are the other languages spoken out there ?
<elisa87> ok
<elisa87> thx buddy
<elisa87> I am grateful for your information and help
<nickmoeck> Languages... just English really
<elisa87> wished if they could speak italian and french as well:D
<nickmoeck> Yeah, unfortunately, there aren't a lot of people who speak other languages - but you might find some at school
<elisa87> :)
<elisa87> in NY the second language is Spanish as I know
<elisa87> :D
<nickmoeck> There are some areas in Milwaukee where mostly everyone speaks Spanish, but they're not very good areas to go to. Lots of crime
<elisa87> :))))
<elisa87> it was good to know that
<elisa87> btw is the madison itself safe enough for a girl?
<elisa87> as I am coming on my own to madison!
<nickmoeck> Madison is pretty safe, yes
<nickmoeck> Well, now its definitely time for me to go to bed :) Goodnight
<h00k> Greetings!
<Favrenation> hey
<Favrenation> is it true that ubuntu is going to not be free anymore?
<h00k> Favrenation: What day is today?
<Favrenation> Friday?
<Favrenation> right?
<Favrenation> why?
<h00k> Favrenation: what's the date?
<Favrenation> Fuck
<Favrenation> Im retartded
<Favrenation> lmao
<Favrenation> you fucking freaked me out for second
<h00k> Favrenation: I'll ignore the !language on that, but *score* one for me!
<h00k> No worries. Nothing's changing
<Favrenation> when you asked for the date i looked up at ubuntu date thing and almost wrote that down lol
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Favrenation: thanks for being a good sport ;)
<Favrenation> np
<h00k> douglasawh:D Nice
<Favrenation> yeah
<Favrenation> well i beleived it douglas!
<h00k> I'll send a clarifying email tomorrow
<h00k> but I can't today.
<Favrenation> what are the other mailing lists that I should sign up for btw?
<Favrenation> i forgot to sign up for those when I was here a few days ago
<h00k> Hmmm, what else are you interested in?
<Favrenation> well one of you guys sent me a link to a webpage for some appleton metting
<Favrenation> meeting*
<Favrenation> im interested in computers in general
<h00k> Favrenation: http://wisconsinlinux.org/index.php/Wisconsin_Linux_Users that one, perhaps?
<Favrenation> that was one
<Favrenation> there was another with a video of people at somekind of meeting
<mikeputnam> Favrenation: http://dhmn.net
<Favrenation> yeah
<Favrenation> there was another one like that that meets in Appleton though
<mikeputnam> http://newlug.org
<Favrenation> thats it
<Favrenation> thanks
<mikeputnam> even http://mydigitechician.blogspot.com
<Favrenation> says the blod doesn't exist
<mikeputnam> oopsy  i misstyped the first one    http://mydigitechnician.blogspot.com/
<mikeputnam> newlug is linux/open source in general
<mikeputnam> mydigitechnician(NEWNET) is a weekly general technology conversation
<Favrenation> looks way out of my leaugue
<mikeputnam> nah.  it's just words.
<mikeputnam> going over the weeks news in technology and talking about it
<mikeputnam> not too ominous
<mikeputnam> usually interesting
<Favrenation> i mean that im just a high school student that barely knows how to use html/java
<Favrenation> i just use linux as my main distro
<mikeputnam> i recommend going anyway. you'll pick up some knowledge and people are helpful/nice about beginners
<Favrenation> at newlug or the other one?
<mikeputnam> any/all of them :)
<Favrenation> lol i work at toms
<mikeputnam> well there you go!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-02
<douglasawh> any questions about Linux in Africa during the presentation_
<douglasawh> meh, keyboard back to Swedish there for some reason...probably KDE in GNOME
<douglasawh> ok, we moved on to emacs
<douglasawh> we're videoing, so you'll see responses later if you want
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-04-03
<douglasawh> uploading video is such a pain!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-26
<h00k_> bah
<h00k_> hi!
<Cheesehead> h00k: Hi.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-28
<Cheesehead> Team reports through March are now up to date
<Cheesehead> h00k: We really need to have an official meeting again soon!
<twopoint718> I posted a new meetup for April 7. It is called "Let's Talk About Shells"
<twopoint718> http://www.meetup.com/madlug/events/57860972/
<h00k> Cheesehead: I concur
<Cheesehead> Cool
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-04-01
<DavidLevin> oot123
